# Minn Kota Trolling Motor...is this too much??



## rmzachar (Sep 29, 2010)

I own a 1436 jon boat and have been looking for a bow mount trolling motor to put on it. I can get good deals on stuff at work from time to time and this is one of those times. I can get a Minn Kota 70 PowerDrive V2 Motor, the one at that link (54" Powerdrive V2). I ask if it is overkill because it's a 24V 70 lb thrust on my smaller sized jon boat. It's normally like 699.99 and I can get it for about $300, so I'm tempted to just grab it. Can anyone tell me if that would work out well for me or not? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## cavman138 (Sep 29, 2010)

don't know if its too much, but you should buy it either way, great deal and you could always sell it


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 29, 2010)

It's probably overkill on just about any normal water. High flow, yeah I can see it being needed.

I can pull a wake on my 1448 with a 55lb Powerdrive V2 with autopilot, reman'd for $530 delivered...

Get the autopilot on whatever you end up with. It's so much nicer to point the troller where you want to go and let it take you there. Instead of driving the boat you are fishing the line... It does ok in cross currents and chutes. Usually a tap or two a minute to keep going the way you want.

Jamie


----------



## rmzachar (Sep 29, 2010)

There is a 55lb one in there, but right now it's incorrectly marked as having iPilot on it (which if it did, I would be all over that as it was only like $400). I'm trying to have them mark that correctly so I can get that one, which should be around $250 or so. I may just pick up the 70lb one though and just never use it all out. I'd rather have a 12V one over 24V though, or is there any strength to the 24V other than power?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 30, 2010)

It might be staying power. My 55lb doesn't even phase the battery after two hours trolling so other than maintaining two batteries for a 70 I really don't notice. I fish mostly slack water but start out at the bottom of a chute and use the troller to hold over the bottom so I can fish the holes and chute discharges. The autopilot makes it really nice down below. I just aim it and forget about it. Have to walk to the back to help the kid and the troller keeps us on track. Only problem I've had with it is during slow running, the wind can screw with it by pushing the boat around. The AP will start searching back and forth trying to figure out why it's not in control.

You can get the copilot and I pilot on eBay for decent prices. That's where I got my troller.
Jamie


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 1, 2010)

How can a trolliing motor be too much power?

$300 is a smoking deal, have you bought it yet?


----------



## sum-kina (Oct 1, 2010)

its deff not to much.....as everybody on here has told me theres no such as to much!
i planned on doin the same trollin motor all jokes aside.... on a 1436 :mrgreen: 
the 24V will allow you to be on the water twice as long to and not over load a 12V motor if it happens to be a lil windy!!


----------



## rmzachar (Oct 1, 2010)

Haven't bought it yet, probably going to pick it up tomorrow though...thinking about buying that brand new 15hp Merc electric start that's up there too for only $1,700, but we'll see lol


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 2, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> How can a trolliing motor be too much power?
> 
> $300 is a smoking deal, have you bought it yet?





=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## redbug (Oct 10, 2010)

you can always run the motor at a slower speed in the case of a trolling motor there is never overkill


----------



## rmzachar (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I figured. I'm also looking into buying a bigger boat so I figured what the heck. Now to actually get some time to try it out before it gets too cold up here...


----------



## rmzachar (Oct 11, 2010)

Just bought an i-pilot for it now...that should be here soon. So in the end I got a 70lb bow mount trolling motor with i-pilot for just under $600. I think I did good on that... :LOL2:


----------



## robr3004 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm running the 55 PowerDrive V2 on my 1436 and it zips me around the lake. Mines only 12 Volt, but I have 2 batteries and so far it's lasted me an entire weekend of fishing. The 70 will really move you.


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## rmzachar (Oct 14, 2010)

Hooked up the i-pilot today...that thing is sweet!


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 14, 2010)

ostpics: 

Just saying :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66 (Oct 29, 2010)

I want to find deals like that too. I'm jealous! :mrgreen: 

And happy for you too. =D> Nice find!....and it's NOT too much power.


----------

